# Black Drum and Bullred from the Surf @ Pensacola Beach



## KyleForAwhile! (Jul 27, 2017)

In this episode i go Beach Fishing along Florida's Gulf Coast in search of Pompano, Redfish, Kingfish, Whiting, and Black drum! The day started of great with a couple surprise catches one being a Nice Bullred. Pensacola, Florida is home to some of the greatest surf fishing that there is on the Florida gulf coast. If you can, I think everyone should travel down to Pensacola Beach to do some fishing, it's awesome! Soon the Pompano Fishing will be on fire. Thank you all so much for watching, Tight Lines! &#55356;&#57251;


Video -


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

I watched the whole thing! Gets me excited!


----------

